# Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam



## Spoony

*WHAT IS IT?*

Valet PRO Adanced Neutral Snow Foam
Vehicle Cleaning Foam Solution

This is a product which covers bases as a pre wash, foam and wheel cleaner.

















*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*


 ph Neutral Formula
 Cleans like an alkaline
 Highly concentrated
 Safe Wheel Cleaning
 Removes bugs & road grime

Brand new from Valet PRO, advanced neutral snow foam.

When preparing your vehicle for the protection stage it's important to use a product that will deep clean your paint surface prior to shampooing. Advanced Neutral Snow Foam does this perfectly.

The main aim here is to make sure the protection applied to your vehicle last as long as possible. Using ANSF removes road grime but not your protection, making both waxes and sealants last longer.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

Seat Ibiza - Red

I will be using it through a pressure sprayer and foam lance and testing the product as a wheel cleaner, sprayable pre-wash and snow foam.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*
*Wheel Cleaner*

I set about making a wheel cleaner mix of this, I mixed it around 1-8/1-9 and then stuck it in a pressure sprayer to give it a whirl. As always I used gloves whilst applying to product.



















The wheel as before - sadly just wheel trims but certainly has a level of dirt on there as the car hasn't been washed in a few weeks. I liberally sprayed the cleaner on and left to dwell for a couple of minutes then set about it with a brush - I like to agitate my wheel cleaners as that is how they are designed to be used generally and I feel it gets the wheel that bit cleaner.




























This is the afters once rinsed, of course a nice clean wheel.










Next up I thought I'd whack it in the gilmour foaming pressure sprayer.










Product on:



















Nice dwell time and then agitate and rinse off:










Overall I thought it worked well as a wheel cleaner, these are wheel trims that as stated haven't been cleaned in a while and the product worked well to break down the ingrained brake dust on them. One happy man and some clean wheel trims ensued about 10-15mins after starting. I'd certainly use this as a wheel cleaner again, I can see it becoming at least a staple cleaner for sealed wheels at 1-10 or there abouts.

*Pre-Wash Through Pressure Sprayer*
This is the general state of the car before I started. A few weeks of road grime and it's been sat unused for about a week so it's pretty much covered in grime.





































I thought I'd test it out on the bumper. I think I ended up with it around 1-18 in the pressure sprayer and then set about spraying it on. This was the covering I got:



















I left this for around 5mins (any longer and I get bored!) and then jetted off with a garden hose on jet setting - our water pressure is pretty damn good so at this point I didn't power wash off. Also I wanted to use it without a power washer. I was quite happy with how it performed as the after photos show.



















I then sprayed the bumper with citrus bling and wiped over with a new costco MF out of interest - this was as dirty as the MF got:










Considering the amount of road grime this would have picked up I found that quite impressive - the product had certainly shifted a lot of the dirt and grime on the car. I was then left with a clean bumper after the CB.










Again as a pre-wash this product performed. I didn't encounter any issues and it is absolutely straightforward to use. Dilute->Spray On->Leave To Dwell->Rinse Off.

*Using it as a snow foam*
I suppose this is the part you are all waiting to read as essentially the product is a snow foam too.

I mixed about 400ml (maybe) with about 2 litres of water in to a 5L container and then stuck in my chemical feed. It should be noted at this point I use an in-line chemical injection on my domestic RAC pressure washer along with a dual lance - not the standard foam lance. It is as shown in the photo:
Product only









Water added and pick up pipe in:









The car before is as is in the previous pictures. I gave the car a nice coating of foam and took some pictures once it dwelled - left for circa 5mins:



















I rinsed off and it was evident there was some protection left - impressive considering I've not applied an LSP in probably 4 months - I can't remember the last thing on it! So there's a test passed in that it didn't kill an already deteriorating LSP layer.




























It left the car fairly clean - certainly dealt with a lot of the grime on the car first time I felt. As shown here rinsed:

I then decided to use Prima Hydro as a drying aid and was left with this:










Interestingly there wasn't a huge amount of dirt coming off on to the MF used to apply hydro. I would have expected more dirt on the MF considering I didn't use a bucket wash. I'm almost feeling on a well protected car I would manage a touchless wash once a week which is an interesting prospect to me - as the less I touch the car the less chance of inducing marring/swirls.

*PROS*
-Multi Usage
-Economical Product
-Usable with or without pressure washer
-Cleans well
-Maintains LSP
-Smells Good

*CONS*
-Didn't find many, perhaps more expensive than your regular foam (I feel this is negated by the economical aspects of the product)
-Doesn't cling for 20mins... (though do you want it to? because I don't)

Thanks to Greg at Valet Pro for supplying the product - it can be purchased at all Valet Pro resellers for circa £28-30 for 5L.


----------



## nick.s

*ValetPRO Advanced Neutral Snow Foam & Wheel Cleaner*

*WHAT IS IT?*
Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam

* WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?  *
Taken from the CYC's website:

New from Valet Pro is the Advanced Neutral Snow Foam.
Valet Pro Advanced Snow Foam was developed from the ground up to be the most effective snow foam available for use as a pre-wash. It cleans as well as the stronger alkaline based traffic film removers yet is super safe on all surfaces and importantly does not damage waxes and sealants.
It's so safe it can even be used neat on magnesium wheels , however through a lance will remove bugs and grime with ease.
Valet Pro claim this to be "the best product they've made" so you know it's going to be good.
•	Ph Neutral Formula
•	Cleans like an alkaline
•	Highly concentrated
•	Safe Wheel Cleaning
•	Removes bugs & road grime

* WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?  *
2000 Vauxhall Omega

* WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?  *
Well, first impressions are good. Product smells pleasant, orange oil comes to mind. Product is of similar viscosity to other foams, so it is a familiar product in that sense. Both of these factors instil initial confidence.

I have tested the product through both a pump sprayer at 1:5 (VP recommend neat for filthy wheels, 1:10 for maintenance, these wheels were in between), and the usual 1" topped up with water through the foam lance (Autobrite) connected to my Karcher K3.55.










Through the lance, the foam went on nice and thick. Dwell time wasn't quite as long as hoped, however, in the dwell time it had (6-7 minutes), it DID clean very well. I was honestly not expecting as much dirt removal as it removed. This is mainly based on the psychology. The foam wasn't as 'dense' as others, the bubbles being larger. However, this proved to be an unfounded expectation. The rear skirt of the Omega had a fair bit of dirt and grime, which was removed within the dwell time, with the larger particles no longer present on the bodywork...happy days.























































After 5 min dwell:



























Apologies for the lack of after photos, Andy didn't take any, but suffice to say I was more than happy with the performance of the foam. Not a completely touchless wash, but close enough. I'll be using the foam again this week on my own car, so will get more photos!

As a wheel cleaner, I will be brutally honest, I totally expected a lame duck. I was wrong. Sprayed on via the pump sprayer, left to dwell a few minutes max (was warm so the product was drying out pretty quick), resprayed then agitated with a Meguiars wheel brush. The results below speak for themselves.

Before:









During:


















After:


















All in all, a very competent wheel cleaner, and a more than adequate foam.

*  Pro's *
Dual purpose product
Very pleasant aroma
Minimal product required for effective use as wheel cleaner
Effective foam

* Con's  *
Cost when used as a foam alone
Dwell time wasn't as long as quoted

Thanks to Greg @ ValetPRO for the sample for testing!


----------



## nick.s

_Stu, I've got an update to put to the review thread, could you put the below in please?_

So, today I used the product as a prewash. I diluted one part in twenty (100ml to 1900ml water) into a pump sprayer. I applied once round the car below the swage lines, then once round again to ensure even coverage. I left the product to dwell as per instruction, then rinsed under medium pressure using the Karcher.

Using this method, I seemed to get slightly better results than I did on the Omega. A pleasant surprise, yet a useful one as it does mean that in theory I could do away with the pressure rinse and use the hose, as there is no more pressure on the medium rinse....happy days. Onto the pics:

Diluted in sprayer:









Before:



























Applied:



















Rinsed:




























Very pleased indeed with the product when used as a prewash. Will definitely use this way in the future.


----------

